# When should anavar kick in



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

My wife is on week 3 and not noticed any difference in the gym. Week 1 she took 5 mg in the morning. Week 2 5 mg in the morning and 5 mg in the evening. She is going to stick to 10mg / day. Does it kick in on week 3? Most of my oral cycles have. She's using Cambridge Research 10mg tabs, which as far as my research told me before I bought was gtg


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

PosterBoy said:


> My wife is on week 3 and not noticed any difference in the gym. Week 1 she took 5 mg in the morning. Week 2 5 mg in the morning and 5 mg in the evening. She is going to stick to 10mg / day. Does it kick in on week 3? Most of my oral cycles have. She's using Cambridge Research 10mg tabs, which as far as my research told me before I bought was gtg


anavar can be 4-6 weeks mate

also dosage is very low but I know its for a women


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel a difference in hardness/energy in the same week even at a low dose, how much of that is physiological I don't know.


----------



## lfc1979lfc (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, i am looking for some help and advice, i hav started taking oxandrolone 3 days ago, 20 mg a day in morning, i want to be leaner, ime 34 year old woman, training 5/6 days, i do twenty mins cardio then weight training, ime unsure of how many times i should b eating a day, any helpful tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------

